# Concealed lock/latch



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, I have Googled until my eyes are crossed and also did a search on this site, all with no luck so far. I'm hoping someone here can help. There is a guy in Vegas that makes shelves with a hidden compartment for guns, jewelry or whatever. On his shelves he uses a locking latch that releases with a magnet followed by a pinch and/or squeese to open the compartment. Both the magnet and the sqeese are required to open. I would like to make a similar hidden compartment under a coffee table and maybe also under my workbench. You can see his shelves (a great idea by the way) at www.artechdesigninc.com, there is also a video there showing how the latch works. I have looked at several of the child proof cabinet locks, which is a similar mechanism, but they are all plastic and I believe once the magnet is applied they are open with no secondary move needed to open the cabinet. As you can see from the drop shelf design that second move is needed to keep the shelf from just falling open after the magnet releases the latch. Any idea where I would find a locking latch similar to the one used on the Artech shelves? Sorry for the long question but I have researched until I'm blue in the face. Thanks guys.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Have you contacted the people making the shelves and asked them where you can buy them of if they will sell you some?


----------



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. Jonathan, I did look at those latches but I don't think they have any kind of "lock" on them. Greg, I might give that a try, wasn't too sure how the shelf guy would take to the question but I guess it won't hurt to ask. Not stealing his idea, just like the way that latch works and I believe it will work well on other projects.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

On the first page they mention "patent applied for", so I'd venture to say won't be too forth coming with details on the mechanism.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

The child locks are actually pretty sturdy, despite being plastic. But you are correct, they open with the magnet. My guess is that the magic may be in those gas shocks he's got there.

-Brian


----------



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

Was afraid he might be a little tight lipped in keeping his "secret". Never thought about the gas shocks maybe being the key to the secondary release…interesting.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I was also thinking there might be a detent on the catch that prevents it from retracting until the catch is lifted slightly. If you do dig up the source for such a latch, please let us know. I've been after something similar too.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

I am still searching on-line. I have found hinges that require a slight push to release as well as dampers/gas shocks that require the same action (good thought bbasiaga). Obviously not the same as the guy uses on his shelves but I believe they would provide the hold-close, touch-to-open, controlled-lowering part of the equation. Only thing I haven't found yet is a heavy duty magnetic locking latch, only the not so tough kid proof type. Could come up with a different type of hidden release latch of some sort in place of the magnetic version. Still looking around for ideas.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Would you mind sharing some links to what you have found?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You could always purchase one of the less expensive units to see the locking system to help find one


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this like you are looking for?


----------



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys, a couple of the hinges and dampers I have found can both be seen on the same site, www.thehardwarehut.com. Interesting hinge is the Salice Push Hinge, part number SAL-C2RPA99. And I like the look of the Sugatsune Soft-Down Lid Stay, part number SUG-HDS-10H-BLK-L/R. If I'm reading the chart right on that one it will handle a lot of weight.
Jesse, that is one of the latches I have looked at, I question it's strength. Might have to buy one and put it to the test.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Just dusting this one off…I have not been able to locate much more. Has anyone else found some good hardware for applications like these?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.magneticlocks.net/

this might be helpful?

or something on this site?

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/electric-cabinets-magnetic-lock.html


----------



## muddyboggy (Feb 2, 2013)

Just a thought. How are you going to access your weapon in a hurry or furtively if you have to have a magnetic release knob? Wouldn't just a squeeze or push release be quicker and more efficient?


----------



## AZ4ME (Jan 10, 2013)

The magnetic lock I believe is just that, a lock. You can 'unlock' the shelf ahead of time, like when you go to bed for instance, then it just takes a quick squeeze or push to open the compartment. It's the combination of hardware that I haven't been able to figure out, a non-electric magnetic lock (strong) and a push or squeeze to open mechanism. That part could be in the gas dampers or maybe the hinges.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just stumbled across this site. I am looking for the exact same latch. I just saw the same shelf unit at a gun show last weekend. Have you had any luck finiding it yet?


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a thought. Is it possible that the weight of the drop down portion pinches the slide on the catch just enough that it won't move until you pinch the two togehter slightly and then it slides towards the magent? If that were the case something similar could be made fairly simply I would think.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Magnetic Locks…*

Door locked by the Holding Power of an Electro Magnet?
(electro magnet in Cabinet… Plate on door?)

If so, don't you need a Lock to control access to the Electric Switch to control the Magnet?

If so, what is the real advantage to having a Magnetic Lock?


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Electro magnets, IMO, are useless for this application, as they fail when power fails, and require a switch or visibile actuator to turn off.

Concealed magnetic locks like the baby proofing ones are completely hidden, and that is their primary advantage. No obvious buttons or levers on the outside of the system.

-Brian


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Could use a Rare earth magnet to:

1. Place it here to Open.

2. Place it here to Lock… or just remove it to let the spring lock it…

Put the magnet in a desk drawer, etc. unlabeled… LOL

A metal plunger/rod with a spring attached to it which is normally in a Locked position.
Place the Magnet over the area (at the end of the rod, that cannot be seen from the outside) moving the rod to the Open position.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is not an electro magnet. It is actuated by moving an external magnet over the surface. It may be spring loaded as it appears you can "pre-load" the mechanism without it actually opening.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 24, 2013)

I talked with someone this morning who was given one of the shelf units to display at a gun show. He says the lock mechanism is proprietary and part of the patent application. The people who designed the shelf also designed the latch.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm thinking there would be two mechanisms. First, the Tot-Lok style magnetic catch, as previously mentioned, followed by an elbow catch that engages when the shelf is slightly open, but you have to reach a finger inside and squeeze the lever to release it.


----------



## jackt (Jun 3, 2014)

I have built 4 drop shelves for guns and they work great. I used magnet latches from Amazon used to childproof cabinets and gas struts with 1 1/2 in. offset cabinet hinges. The strut will hold pressure on the latch so it won't open when you use the magnet until you squeeze it. My only problem is finding gas struts small enough, You need 40N and the smallest I have been able to find is 80N. That puts too much strain on the hinges. I had some wore out 150N that worked perfect but now I am out of them. Anyone know where I can get 40 or 50N gas struts for cabinets?
Hope this helps.
Jackt


----------



## jackt (Jun 3, 2014)

This was my first try at this project. I have improved it much since then. This one is too small to put in the gas strut straight and you don't need two magnet locks, however, to be safe I used two. It also has to have two magnet keys to open. With all my kids and grand kids, I don't want it to be too easy to get into. I can get into it in 2 seconds.


----------



## johnzo (Sep 29, 2010)

Lot of great ideas here! I need a lockable pistol box that will allow ready access - but will prevent my grandkids from discovering it. I have a short bedroom dresser I just built. It sits in a corner - so I have access behind it. I want to mount a hardwood pistol case behind it with a hinge on the lower end. I should be able to weight the lid so that it springs open when I wave a rare earth magnet over the top of the box. The upper edge of the box would be thicker to house one or two cylindrical steel T- shaped slugs. When the box is closed, the ends of the slugs would engage slots in the top of the weighted door. When the magnet is placed over the box top the captive slugs would be attracted upward - freeing the weighted door and allowing access to my pistol. 
Seems like a very simple build up. The ferrous slugs would need to slide in their slots very freely in order for this to work and if the magnet ever lost it's power, in a pinch, you could always turn the cabinet upside down to eject the gun. The magnet could even be housed in a little wooden picture frame or something on top of the cabinet so that it is always at the ready. I'm going to start designing it ASAP. When I finish building it, I'll post pics.


----------



## Thorreain (Nov 23, 2014)

I build cabinets with concealed lockable areas in them. Check out my profile and my build of one. I can send you the drawing of the lock if you like. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/136490


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have used the "tot lock" however I am with the starter of this discussion I would like something more industrial. Let me know when you find it!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I just poped open a tot lock. The lock is based on 3 magnets. 2 on either side of the latch one inside the latch. The latch has two pivot points to allow the latch to swing into position. The two magnets on either side of the latch repel the magnet in the latch to the closed position. a stronger magnet pushes it to the open position. if the plastic was replaced with aluminum (like the airplane aluminum) as an example see the "Woodpeckers" tools or the fence of a "FAST CAP" best fence. Or other non Ferris material it would be more industrial. I am going to stop my a local lock smith to see if they no of a similar lock design.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry I need to make a correction. The two pieces on either side of the latch are not magnets. They are ferris metal (like to brads) the magnet "tips" the latch into position trying to get to the metal brads. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Marty97502 (Oct 23, 2015)

AZ4ME, I am wondering if you ever had any luck with this, as I see it is nearly a two year old post. I would like to discuss this with you a little if you are still working on this, I will tell you that I build these myself as well, and although I never found the lock that you are looking for, I did come up with a work around for it, using one of the child locks and requiring you to push the shelf after unlocking. In addition, I will remind you that locks are only to keep honest people out and you are building a wooden compartment so breaking it would not be too difficult in any case. IMO the lock is to prevent children from accessing it, if the compartment is built right, an intruder or the like would never know it was there. 
Message me if you would like to hear about how I resolved it, or if you were able to find the lock they use. 
Thanks


----------

